# rats and ferrets



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I've wanted a ferret since I was ten. An I can't stand it anymore. I neeeed a ferret. The problem is that I know you can have rats and ferrets in the same room. I can't get rid of my rats, they mean to much to me. Especially Poppy. Help!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a ferret along with my rats. It's really not a problem. Just have to make sure they can't come into contact with each other in any way.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Fraido said:


> I have a ferret along with my rats. It's really not a problem. Just have to make sure they can't come into contact with each other in any way.


 do you have any tips? They would be house in the same room :/


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I really don't.:$ When my rats shared a room with the ferret, I always had the rats on the bed, and they were never out at the same time (obviously). However, if you were getting a ferret nation cage or something similar, you might be able to attach some plastic to the bottom outside of the cage, coming out on sort of a diagonal. As if you were giving the cage a 'cone' like you would give an animal after some surgeries. You know? It's difficult to explain, but if you get what I'm saying, you would be able to prevent them from getting a each other when your rats are out. It could work the same with your rat cage, too, possibly.


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

hmmm thanks! I think I'll just wait a few years for ferrets! might cave in one day though haha


----------



## heckhund (Feb 16, 2015)

Should be fine! I have a close friend used to have rats and ferrets. Just make sure they never come into contact. Ferrets are predators, and rats are potential prey.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Many years ago, I was sitting on a rock by the side of rt 206 up in the mountains... and suddenly a mouse ran out into the highway... a weasel type animal ran out of the tall grass after it, pounced on it and dragged it off... it was all rather fast and efficient...

I don't know much about weasel type animals.... but I know for sure they eat and kill rodents for food... and they are darn good at it...

On the other hand my part wild rat killed and ate mice, the other day I saw a wild mouse stealing food out of Cloud's secret nest... She couldn't care less about mice and wouldn't be bothered to even chase them... Max at least chased them...

I can't say it wouldn't work... but mice aren't a rats primary food group whereas rodents are on the top of a weasel type animals dinner menu. Like playing with fire, keeping rats and ferrets in the same house might be doable, but I can see how things can go tragically wrong very quickly.

Some years ago I met a fellow that worked with a man who kept a free range anaconda and a dachshund dog free range in his house, they were best friends until one day his dog disappeared and his anaconda grew a huge bulge in it's stomach. I suppose you could chalk it up to how fast anacondas grow or just poor planning, but I was told the man (actually a pet shop manager) was heart broken over his little miscalculation.

Best luck.


----------



## heckhund (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh my, the snake and the dog thing is crazy. I can't believe anyone would do something like that. Snakes can't be friends with other animals. No matter what, if it's "friend" is small enough to eat an the snake is hungry, it will eat it instinctually. Anyway, that is off topic. Point is, a ferret will eat a rat in a heartbeat, so be careful.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

You would think that a petstore manager would be smart enough not to leave his dog an his anaconda alone at home unsupervised and uncaged. And some anacondas I've met are actually very peaceful around anything they can't swallow, so I have little doubt that the dog and the snake really did cuddle up as it was described to me.... But I've also seen just how fast anacondas grow... And one day rover went from "snuggle buddy" to snack. This really was the epitome of poor pet planning... It really might be cute to see a 4 foot anaconda snuggle with a small dog, but a few weeks later, when it's a 6 or 7 foot anaconda... it gets predictably less cute. And there are lots of other animal mismatches the go the same route.

My parrot attacked Fuzzy Rat and Fuzzy Rat was actually quick enough to bite the bird in the tongue before it could chomp down on her head... there was a terrible awk-squeak and it was over... From that day on, Fuzzy Rat would stalk my parrot with evil intentions. But the bird could fly and Fuzzy Rat couldn't and the bird cage bars were too small for the rat to get into the cage... I have no doubt about it, Fuzzy Rat would have killed that bird, it was pure and absolute hate, but the bird wasn't stupid or slow and knew enough to take off when charged by an irate rat.

Now both rats and ferrets are fast and smart and good at escaping from places and cages... I can't count the ways this could end badly fast... all someone need to do is leave a door open and it's all over for your rats.

So really... be careful or consider another pet that doesn't eat rats.


----------

